# How to Adjust Hydraulic Brakes



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

hi, kind of a beginner question, but i got my bike back from the bike shop after replacing the pads, and i notice the front brake it rubbing. how can i adjust the brakes so they are not rubbing? do i have to bleed the brakes and all that? or can i just do a simple screw adjustment?
thanks.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

It sounds like your brake calipers need to be aligned. This procedure MAY vary between different manufacturers, I can't say for sure. I align my Juicy 5s by loosening the screws that attach the caliper to the fork or frame, squeezing the lever a few times, and then holding the lever in and tightening the screws at the same time. It sometimes takes a few tries to get right, but it works for me.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

If it's a DH bike, just do a run or two and it'll stop. Don't re-bleed. Fahn


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

Depends on the rubbing, there tends to be some drag with new pads so just go and hit a few long descents. If it is actually pressing on the rotor and the wheel does not spin well then ya might need to adjust them or take the bike back to the shop, have them adjust as they should have and watch how they do it.


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

ignore this


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

6 steps to fix your problem:
1. Take your wheel off. 
2. Use plastic pad spacer that came with the bike/brakes and wedge it in the caliper to push pads all the way back. 
3. Put wheel back on the bike. DO NOT TOUCH BRAKE LEVER. 
4. Loosen the caliper from the adapter/post mounts. 
5. Spin the wheel to make sure it is moving freely, squeeze the brake lever and hold tight. 
6. Tighten caliper.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

boogenman said:


> 6 steps to fix your problem:
> 1. Take your wheel off.
> 2. Use plastic pad spacer that came with the bike/brakes and wedge it in the caliper to push pads all the way back.
> 3. Put wheel back on the bike. DO NOT TOUCH BRAKE LEVER.
> ...


re-align them up after you hit brakes too


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

boogenman said:


> 2. Use plastic pad spacer that came with the bike/brakes and wedge it in the caliper to push pads all the way back.


i don't have that spacer... what should i use?


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Kiran M said:


> i don't have that spacer... what should i use?


What kind of brakes are on your bike?

look here and choose a brake type, i.e. hays, avid, etc.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/byregion.asp?catid=14&imageField2.x=26&imageField2.y=9


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

i have hayes brakes on the bike.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

You can use a flat head screw driver blade, the wider, the better. 
Just be gentle as you 'pry" the pads apart/compress the pistons, you should not see any flaking or chipping of the pads from whatever tool you use. 

Then do as the others have said, insert the wheel, loosen the caliper mounting bolts and wiggle it with your hand so it is truly free to move, then squeeze the brake lever firmly, keep it squeezed as you tighten the mounting bolts. release it after wards, give the wheel a spin if it rubs, try again. It should work.


----------

